# Sand salt mix



## B Nick (Mar 3, 2009)

Is it a myth? Or will mixing a little salt or ice melter in your sand keep it from freezing?


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

It is common practice for county and state trucks in michigan
we use as little salt as possible

use coarse sharp sand and darn little salt 

tc


----------



## B Nick (Mar 3, 2009)

great, thanks


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm guessing myth..only because sand freezes because of the moisture in it and salt freezes for the same reasons...


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Not a myth! Very common practice here in Maine for both public and private contractors. Typically 15-20 lbs of salt per 100lbs of sand is common. 15 if you typically keep it covered and closer to 20 if its uncovered.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have 1 contract that calls for sand/salt mix. I mix ours. I use 30% salt and sharp sand. Never had it freeze if it is mixed completely.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

school district we plow throws a salt/sand mix. don't know the mixture.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Key thing is to make sure it is mixed really well.


----------



## WISnowPlower (Oct 17, 2009)

We also belived our sand/salt mix (70/30) wouldn't freeze but we found if we got below zero we had some problems, our solution was to mix in liquid deicer into the mix (can't remember the ratio we used), used a product called M6. Worked great for us could leave the trucks loaded and had no problems with freeze up


----------



## B Nick (Mar 3, 2009)

Great thanks guys for all you input!


----------

